# Alabama Open Lionfish



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Shot in the Alabama Open this weekend and was on the hunt for lionfish. Managed to boat about 110 and the tournament brought in more than 450! Here is some footage of one of the tanks we dove. Weather was all over the place but we had a great day on the water.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good god that tank was littered with them. Thanks for the good shooting and nice video work. 

Wonder how bad these things are going to be in a few years?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome. Nice shooting!


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Good job Alex!


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

awesome video. what were you putting the lion fish in? looked like a pvc pipe.


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

I use a Zookeeper. They are basically a PVC pipe with a funnel that allows you to put the lionfish in and pull the spear out leaving the fish inside. It has a screw cap on the other end to empty the fish into a cooler when you get back to the boat. Great contraption. http://zkstore.com/


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Alex!
Good work!
We had a trip on Sunday .....I shot a personal best of 51 lions off one pyramid ...One dive! I don't know how it could get any worse!


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Scott, GOOD JOB. you get any video? Its crazy how thick they are getting. Keep shooting!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

afogg said:


> Scott, GOOD JOB. you get any video? Its crazy how thick they are getting. Keep shooting!


 No video....I had been dealing with cameras for a couple of days....and just wanted to kill something!
The other 2 divers did have gopros on , and I'll see if they got some good stuff.
I do need to get the pic the captain took of me with the 5 gallon bucket full of lions from the first dive!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here you go....some topside pics!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow. I have yet tO see more than about ten on a tank or pyramid. Must be cause diving out of dauphin island but I figured it was close enough.


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

You guys definitely found em! I needed those numbers for Saturday haha.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice job! You had them lined up just like pacman eating the dots....


----------

